# HII's new mini sub



## Spencer100 (16 Apr 2015)

Interesting Mini Sub.

Would this be of use in the RCN?


http://www.defensenews.com/story/defense/show-daily/sea-air-space/2015/04/14/submarine-submersible-minisub-huntington-ingalls-hii-undersea-navy-league-sea-air-space-divers-underwater/25787987/

My guess if we did get something like this, I would never find out about it how it is used.   :camo:


----------



## Spencer100 (16 Apr 2015)

More pictures of it

http://defensetech.org/2015/04/15/usgs-proteus-mini-submarine/


----------

